

How to Kill a Great Idea - oshadi
http://beyondfreelancing.com/2009/09/how-to-kill-a-great-idea/

======
mcantor
I remember fondly an article that made it to the front page, once, that said
you specifically _shouldn't_ tell people about your ideas. It purported that,
chemically, the pleasure of explaining your great idea to someone is similar
to the pleasure of actually accomplishing it. So, it claimed that for every
person you tell about your idea, you're less likely to actually _do_ it, since
you have already enjoyed the pleasure of telling someone about it. Just
thought it was an interesting note that flies in the face of the first point
made by the blogger, via Seth Godin. No idea if it's true.

~~~
nreece
Announcing your plans makes you less motivated to accomplish them -
<http://sivers.org/zipit>

------
warwick
Another way to kill a great idea is to fail to implement it.

This post brought to mind an old ze frank video:
<http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/07/071106.html>

------
Eliezer
Huh. I thought this was actually going to be an article on how to stop your
mind from obsessing over "great ideas", or tell when a "great idea" is bogus.
I was disappointed to find it was just more cheerleading.

~~~
code_scrapping
Maybe we still don't large enough concentration of any kind of ideas, let
alone great ones. Cheerleading is useful, and you have the basic dos and donts
in the article to stop it from becoming a bogus idea.

------
stcredzero
_But where will you find such a vast supply of discouragement? Pretty much
everywhere. Closed-minded bosses, government bureaucrats, lazy college
friends, disillusioned businesspeople, jaded teachers_

Programmers

------
nreece
A lot of ideas people have are like wishbones -
<http://www.nilkanth.com/2009/07/09/selling-fake-wishbones/>

------
oshadi
why people let their ideas to go waste? why don't they think that their ideas
may lead to good startups?

excellent post about Ideas for Startups <http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

~~~
wlievens
I get many cool ideas, that I all shoot down because I can't think of a
business model for them.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
That's why you need a business-minded partner. :)

~~~
run4yourlives
...or you need to move on to other ideas.

Not everything is worth monetizing.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I'm actually a fan of deploying ideas for free, assuming one can afford the
luxury of giving a potentially money-making idea away.

